# Makarov



## braxtynh (May 20, 2010)

I just bought my first hand gun a couple days ago, and i came across a makarov and decided to buy it for my CCW. I'm just wanting some feed back on some other makarov owners...I shot it for the first time this morning and it was really accurate, maybe from the stationary barrel? I just want some feed back, thanks


----------



## ShinerJohn (Feb 21, 2010)

braxtynh, makarovs are excellent pistols. I have 4 of them. My Bulgarian mak is in my CCW rotation. I use Brown & Silver Bear FMJ, Silver Bear JHP, Hornady XTP, and Sellier & Bellot FMJ. I won't use Wolf because the primers seem to be harder. I feel just as comfortable using FMJ for self defense purposes as I do with hollow points, especially in the winter time.

Congrats on your Mak! You will love it!


----------



## braxtynh (May 20, 2010)

Yeah i shot it today and it didnt jam or anything. i like that its a blowback and the barrel is pressed into the body. whats the best bullet i should use for ccw? and for range shooting?


----------



## ShinerJohn (Feb 21, 2010)

For the range, I use Brown Bear or Silver Bear FMJ. If you believe there is enough velocity to expand reliably, the Hornady XTP is great for carry. The Silver Bear JHP probably doesn't expand as much as the Hornady, but there is less chance of it failing to feed properly. My Maks have never had a problem feeding any cartridge, so I usually carry the Hornady with a spare mag of FMJ Bear.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats on the Mak. I've got a CZ-82. It's not a Mak, but it's "Mak Inspired." (The next gun I buy will be 100% Mak). The straight blow back design is the key to it's accuracy, ease of maintenance, and tough construction. The 9x18 is the largest round that a straight blow back design can _practically _ accomodate and still be used for concealed carry. (Frinstance, HiPoint makes a straight blow back 9x19/9mm Luger pistol but it's a whopping huge beastie).

As far a your Mak goes, should you use 9x18 FMJ or hollow-point for self-defense? Should you buy a Ford or Chevy pick-up? Like the arguments that take place between Ford and Chevy owners, there are pros and cons, and legions of arguments (all supported by ballistical stats) for both 9x18 FMJ or JHP. Personally, I think either one is gonna put a serious hurt on an aggressor, but it all boils down which one you feel more confident packing. The real key is in shot placement, so practice, practice, practice.

Buffalo Bore has just come out with a round that holds promise as a wicked self-defense round. It's a 9x18, 115 grain hard-cast flat nosed bullet that supposedly clocks at over 1000FPS. This equates to a dang nasty slug traveling fast enough to inflict some serious hurt on an aggressor, and I think will make it that great equalizer the 9x18 Mak fans have been longing for. I've just bought three boxes of the stuff, but won't be able to get to the range to test it for a couple of weeks. So, until then I keep my magazines staggered: One Sellier and Bellot 95 grain FMJ followed by a Silver Bear 95 grain JHP. I feel confident that this will be an effective self-defense load.


----------

